# emerge Fehlermeldung

## janosch

moin 

Ich wolte mir eclipse 2.1 emergen jedoch funzt das nicht.Ich bekomme immer diese Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies   
> 
> !!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.2.1-r1" have been masked.
> ...

 

Was muß ich machen um diesen Fehler zu beheben?

mfg janosch

----------

## Beforegod

hmm.. klingt komisch..

Probier mal emerge gtk+, damit sollte die neueste GTK+ Version installiert werden. Danach einfach nochmal Eclipse installieren (hast Du evt. ACCEPT_KEYWORDS nicht gesetzt?)

Cheers,

BeforeGod

----------

## janosch

 *Quote:*   

> (hast Du evt. ACCEPT_KEYWORDS nicht gesetzt?) 

 

Nö das habe ich nicht gesetzt   :Shocked:   Reicht das wenn ich da "~86" rein schreib standartmässig ist dort ja "~arch" drin oder muß ich "~86" dazu fügen.

Rechner Daten: 

IBM Thinkpad T40p 

Centrino 1,6 Ghz 1 MB On-Die L2 Cache 

ATI Mobility FIRE GL 9000, 64 MB DDR-SDRAM 

512 MB PC 266 DDR RAM 

W-Lan 

Bluetooth 

Hier ist meine make.conf vieleicht kann mir ja jemand noch ein paar verbeserungs forschläge geben:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Copyright 2000-2003 Daniel Robbins, Gentoo Technologies, Inc.
> 
> # Contains local system settings for Portage system
> ...

 

P.S. Bin ein Gentoo neuling

mfg janosch[/quote]Last edited by janosch on Wed Jul 09, 2003 11:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hopfe

Du kannst entweder "x86" oder "~x86" verwenden.  Wobei "x86"  der stabile und "~x86" der ungeteste Zweig ist.

[add]Achtung das "x" ist wichtig  :Smile:  [/add]

----------

